# Help...howling vizsla and sobbing owner!



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

My beautiful Semper was neutered today and has been crying for 8 hours, it's horrendous! I've never heard him cry before and it's a torture. I know I'm being pathetic but I'm completely gutted for him. All/any advice, hints and tips very gratefully received :'(


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man that's rough! I would call the Vet and ask what's going on. Can you give him some pain killers or let him chew Ice cubes? I don't want to do that to my pup. I feel for both of you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

How awful.

That doesn't sound right at all. Other than being a bit woozy when we picked him up you wouldn't have known Merc had even been to the vet. Call your vet and if they're not helpful, call another one.

Let us know what happens.

Hope you guys do OK.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree that Semper should be groggy and maybe a little sore, but not in a huge amount of pain. The vet should have sent home some pain meds for him, remadyl or etogesic ususally. 

So sorry that you are having to endure this.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks all for your replies. Well Semper managed to get a good nights sleep and is much better today. Still a lot of whimpering but nothing that a pigs ear can't fix. Think it's going to be a long 10 days until he can get out and about again, but the main thing is he's much happier. What a stressful ordeal!! Thank you for your support.


----------

